# Rogue One: A Star Wars Story - Der finale Kino-Trailer ist da



## MichaelBonke (13. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rogue One: A Star Wars Story - Der finale Kino-Trailer ist da* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Rogue One: A Star Wars Story - Der finale Kino-Trailer ist da


----------



## Dosentier (13. Oktober 2016)

Also ich kann mich nur nochmal wiederholen.
Alles was ich bisher in diesem und allen anderen Trailern gesehen habe, sagt mir zu 100% mehr zu als der ganze Episode 7 Film 

Vor allem wirkt der Plot noch ein ganzes Stück interessanter durch die neuen Infos aus dem aktuellen Trailer.


----------



## MrFob (13. Oktober 2016)

Same here! Sieht echt gut aus.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (13. Oktober 2016)

Froi?! Nach EP7 war ich ernüchtert; nun bin ich wieder angefixt!


----------



## Flyolaf (13. Oktober 2016)

Der Trailer gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf den Film. Mit Episode 7 bin ich nie so warm geworden letztenendlich war ich doch sehr enttäuscht von den, was mir da geboten wurde. Ich habe auch den Eindruck das der Film düsterer und ernster wird als Episode 7 und genau das  macht ihn für mich so interessant. Man könnte sagen, Star Wars wird endlich erwachsen!

Edit: Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das man recht früh erfährt das ihr Vater für die Todesstern Pläne verantwortlich ist. Das wird ganz bestimmt auch Bestandteil der Story werden. Der Twist Wieschen Vater und Tochter.


----------



## stawacz (13. Oktober 2016)

erregung macht sich breit


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Oktober 2016)

wieder mal ein schöner Trailer. Und man sieht mal Mikelson (Jyns Vater) und hört Krennic, gefällt mir


----------



## Rdrk710 (13. Oktober 2016)

Er verrät ja viel zu viel


----------



## Dosentier (13. Oktober 2016)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Er verrät ja viel zu viel



Ich denke mal, nach Episode 4, sollte jedem der Plot von dem Film klar sein.


----------



## Enisra (13. Oktober 2016)

mal ehrlich, also wer nicht weiß das ein Farmjunge von einem Hinterwäldler Planeten den Todesstern sprengt, der schaut sich den Film doch eh nicht an
das ja so als wenn man Spoilert dass die Titanic untergeht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Oktober 2016)

Anders als SW7 kein Film den ich zwingend im Kino sehen muss. Nach. Wie. Vor. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (13. Oktober 2016)

Haut mich nicht wirklich vom Hocker. Schon gar nicht wenn ich daran denke das dieser Trailer auf 1,5-2 Stunden gestreckt wird. Naja mal sehen.


----------



## Tremo (13. Oktober 2016)

Der Trailer sagt auch mir mehr zu als es es Episode 7 getan hat.Mal sehen was letztendlich dabei rum kommt.


----------



## Rdrk710 (13. Oktober 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, nach Episode 4, sollte jedem der Plot von dem Film klar sein.



Es ging mir darum, dass der Trailer den Plot mit Jyns Vater, der anscheinend noch lebt, zumindest jedoch zwangsweise "Chefingenieur" des Todessterns wurde, schon verrät. Wäre schöner gewesen, das erst in einem schönen "Revealmoment" im Film zu erleben. Genau genommen fehlt mir jetzt auch der Anreiz, den anzuschauen, denn wie ihr schon sagt, der Rest ist bekannte (Kino-)geschichte...

Da waren mir die vorigen zwei Trailer lieber...


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. Oktober 2016)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Genau genommen fehlt mir jetzt auch der Anreiz, den anzuschauen, denn wie ihr schon sagt, der Rest ist bekannte (Kino-)geschichte...



Der Rest ist bekannt? Da würde ich widersprechen. Wir wissen sehr wenig über die einzelnen Charaktere des Films und darüber was für eine Rolle sie spielen. Wer stirbt, wer überlebt? Wie genau kommen sie an die Pläne? etc. Klar das Ziel ist bekannt, aber der Weg dahin könnte extrem interessant sein. Und den in Rogue One zu sehen könnte glaube ich sehr sehenswert werden  
Ich finde der Film sieht nach wie vor visuell extrem beeindruckend aus. Die Charaktere haben ebenfalls Potenzial. Ich freu mich nach wie vor sehr drauf


----------



## Rdrk710 (13. Oktober 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Der Rest ist bekannt? Da würde ich widersprechen. Wir wissen sehr wenig über die einzelnen Charaktere des Films und darüber was für eine Rolle sie spielen. Wer stirbt, wer überlebt? Wie genau kommen sie an die Pläne? etc. Klar das Ziel ist bekannt, aber der Weg dahin könnte extrem interessant sein. Und den in Rogue One zu sehen könnte glaube ich sehr sehenswert werden
> Ich finde der Film sieht nach wie vor visuell extrem beeindruckend aus. Die Charaktere haben ebenfalls Potenzial. Ich freu mich nach wie vor sehr drauf



 Nur um das klarzustellen, ich bin zu sehr Fanboy, um mir den Film nicht anzusehen  Aber ganz objektiv betrachtet finde ich den neuen Trailer sehr unvorteilhaft


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. Oktober 2016)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Nur um das klarzustellen, ich bin zu sehr Fanboy, um mir den Film nicht anzusehen  Aber ganz objektiv betrachtet finde ich den neuen Trailer sehr unvorteilhaft



Die Sache mit dem Vater hätte man vllt schon weglassen können. Allerdings wirkt das auf mich jetzt nicht wie ein großer Twist, dessen Enthüllung mich im Kino überrascht hätte. Dass Mad Mikkelsens Charakter etwas mit dem Bau des Todessterns zu tun hat, ist wohl eher eine der Hauptmotivationen für Jyn Erso sich der Rebellion und der Mission anzuschließen. Und eine wichtige Charakter-Storyline im Trailer anzureißen finde ich ok.
Ich hoffe der Film wird noch weitere Überraschungen bieten, die man noch nicht gesehen hat  Wenn ich es vergleiche mit z.B. Batman v Superman habe ich noch das Gefühl vergleichsweise wenig vom Film gesehen zu haben 
Wobei ich TV-Spots und künftige Trailer ab jetzt aus Prinzip meiden werden, hab ich bei Ep7 auch ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt gemacht


----------



## HeavyM (14. Oktober 2016)

gefällt mir besser wie Star wars 7 vom Style. Sieht nicht so hochpoliert aus. Ist ja auch Gott sei dank nicht von Abrams. Werde ich mir wohl mal im Kino ansehen.


----------



## Enisra (14. Oktober 2016)

Ep7 und Hochpoliert?
Habt ihr nen Bootlag gesehen? o_O

mal abgesehen davon sah das immer in Imperialen Einrichtungen wie geleckt aus


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Oktober 2016)

Den Trailer jetzt schon 10 mal gesehen. Scheiße ist der geil.


----------



## Frullo (14. Oktober 2016)

Einfach nur noch endgeil - und für mich wird das - wenn der Film das hält, was der Trailer verspricht - vermutlich der beste Star Wars Film seit der OT, vielleicht sogar seit Episode V. 

Bin zudem gespannt, was der Bärtige dazu meint.


----------



## thermokles (14. Oktober 2016)

Schon wieder ne frau als hauptchar, das ist doch ein Witz oder? Schon der neue Star wars film ist scheisse und jetzt wieder die gleiche leier. Ich hab diese Emanzen scheisse langsam satt seit Ghostbuster. Was soll das, ich hab das Gefühl das sich ne Frau was behaupten muss bei irgendwas.


----------



## Enisra (14. Oktober 2016)

thermokles schrieb:


> Schon wieder ne frau als hauptchar, das ist doch ein Witz oder? Schon der neue Star wars film ist scheisse und jetzt wieder die gleiche leier. Ich hab diese Emanzen scheisse langsam satt seit Ghostbuster. Was soll das, ich hab das Gefühl das sich ne Frau was behaupten muss bei irgendwas.



Och Süßer
Wir wissen doch alle das so Luftpumpen wie du, die so Internet Frauenfeindlichen Dreck absondern doch eher die sind, die was kompensieren müssen


----------



## Honigpumpe (14. Oktober 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Och Süßer
> Wir wissen doch alle das so Luftpumpen wie du, die so Internet Frauenfeindlichen Dreck absondern doch eher die sind, die was kompensieren müssen



Danke. Ich hätte sonst auch was zu diesem Mist geschrieben. Das Internet degeneriert immer mehr zur Haßplattform. Die Beiträge auf YouTube, Twitter, Facebook und Konsorten sind inzwischen kaum noch zu ertragen. Als hätte der Kopp-Verlag die Weltherrschaft erlangt.

Ich kann zwar auch mit diesem Gendergeraffel und den ewigen Quoten nicht soviel anfangen, aber es ist wirklich ekelhaft, wie manche sich darüber aufregen, wenn's mal weibliche und schwarze Hauptrollen gibt. Rey und Finn sind ein gutes Gespann in Ep. VII. Seien wir doch froh, daß wir nicht noch eine Leia im Bikini als Sexsklavin von Jabba sehen müssen.


----------



## Enisra (14. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar auch mit diesem Gendergeraffel und den ewigen Quoten nicht soviel anfangen, aber es ist wirklich ekelhaft, wie manche sich darüber aufregen, wenn's mal weibliche und schwarze Hauptrollen gibt. Rey und Finn sind ein gutes Gespann in Ep. VII. Seien wir doch froh, daß wir nicht noch eine Leia im Bikini als Sexsklavin von Jabba sehen müssen.



Grundsatzfehler: Niemals nie nicht YT Kommentare lesen! Die idioten bei Google haben es einfach versaut von Anfang an keine Moderatoren einzusetzen, jetzt ist halt viel zu spät

Und naja, ich glaube niemand mag dieses Gendering, vorallem weil es auch ein Sprachmurks ist, aber mal ehrlich, ist ja nicht so als wenn jetzt jeder Film so aussehen würde, als ob es nicht immer noch genug Machofilme gibt und wer sich da irgendwie bedroht fühlt ist eh nen Würstchen und schleimiger als Jabba


----------



## Feynmann (14. Oktober 2016)

Habe ich dass richtig verstanden: Der Vater der Heldin hat den Todesstern entwickelt.  Wurde nicht in Episode 2 der Plan für den Todesstern von der Insektoidenrasse (Name ist mir entfallen) an Count Doku übergeben.?


----------



## solidus246 (14. Oktober 2016)

thermokles schrieb:


> Schon wieder ne frau als hauptchar, das ist doch ein Witz oder? Schon der neue Star wars film ist scheisse und jetzt wieder die gleiche leier. Ich hab diese Emanzen scheisse langsam satt seit Ghostbuster. Was soll das, ich hab das Gefühl das sich ne Frau was behaupten muss bei irgendwas.



Geh weinen.


----------



## mimc1 (14. Oktober 2016)

Ist mir zuviel Action, das hat doch alles nichts mehr mit Star Wars zu tuen, hier wird gezielt eine Marke Gemolken bis das Thema ausgelutcht ist, genau das macht jetzt Disney mit Star Wars


----------



## Enisra (14. Oktober 2016)

Feynmann schrieb:


> Habe ich dass richtig verstanden: Der Vater der Heldin hat den Todesstern entwickelt.  Wurde nicht in Episode 2 der Plan für den Todesstern von der Insektoidenrasse (Name ist mir entfallen) an Count Doku übergeben.?



ja, aber zum einem glaube ich mal, dass dieser Punkt noch angesprochen wird, warum die jetzt nochmal so ein Genie brauchen und zum anderen: Naja, man hat jetzt nur so ein Plan bekommen wo jetzt auch wieder keiner weiß wie Fertig der ist und wie sehr man da noch dran rumdoktorn muss



mimc1 schrieb:


> Ist mir zuviel Action, das hat doch alles nichts  mehr mit Star Wars zu tuen, hier wird gezielt eine Marke Gemolken bis  das Thema ausgelutcht ist, genau das macht jetzt Disney mit Star Wars
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*facepalm*
eine Frage und beantworte die Ernsthaft: Hast du eigentlich jemals Star Wars und oder einen Trailer gesehen???
Tut mir leid das sagen zu müssen, aber das ist ausgemachter Schwachsinn! Man muss sich nur mal den Trailer für den ersten Film ansehen





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1g3_CFmnU7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ernsthaft, das ist doch auch wieder so die Typische Hater Kommentare die die Vergangenheit ignorieren, weil nach dieser "Logik" war Star Wars schon immer scheiße, weil die Trailer wie man sieht schon immer nur Action gezeigt hat und George Lucas auch schon immer Fett am Merch Produzieren war, weswegen haben die wohl den einen Gag in Spaceballs gemacht?





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oNZove4OTtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Honigpumpe (14. Oktober 2016)

HeavyM schrieb:


> gefällt mir besser wie Star wars 7 vom Style. Sieht nicht so hochpoliert aus. Ist ja auch Gott sei dank nicht von Abrams. Werde ich mir wohl mal im Kino ansehen.



Die Optik ist doch genauso wie in der VII? Das ist haargenau der Abrams-Stil: sowenig CGI wie möglich, Feuereffekte aus den 50ern, alles etwas verwarzt. *kopfkratz*


----------



## Honigpumpe (14. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Den Trailer jetzt schon 10 mal gesehen. Scheiße ist der geil.



Das Weihnachtskinoprogramm steht schonmal fest. Ich bin ja eh sehr leicht zufriedenzustellen. Ich finde die Episode VII nämlich ziemlich gut. Die hab ich mir sogar gekauft, und ich kaufe äußerst selten Filme.

Auch der Trailer hier kommt gut. Mir reicht's, wenn Raumschiffe fliegen und einen geilen Sound im Vakuum hinlegen. Mehr brauche ich nicht, um glücklich zu sein. Für eine gute Handlung gehe ich nicht in "Star Wars". Ich erwarte ja auch kein auf den Punkt gegartes Filet mignon von der Currwurstbude unten am Hafen.


----------



## Frullo (14. Oktober 2016)

thermokles schrieb:


> Schon wieder ne frau als hauptchar, das ist doch ein Witz oder? Schon der neue Star wars film ist scheisse und jetzt wieder die gleiche leier. Ich hab diese Emanzen scheisse langsam satt seit Ghostbuster. Was soll das, ich hab das Gefühl das sich ne Frau was behaupten muss bei irgendwas.



Du schon wieder: http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...auptrolle-lando-eingegrenzt.html#post10015193 Ein rassistischer Sexist... oder ein sexistischer Rassist? Wie auch immer, weibliche & dunkelhäutige Helden in der Sparte Sci-Fi gibt es jetzt schon ziemlich lange:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und vor allem:


----------



## Martina (14. Oktober 2016)

thermokles schrieb:


> Schon wieder ne frau als hauptchar, das ist doch ein Witz oder? Schon der neue Star wars film ist scheisse und jetzt wieder die gleiche leier. Ich hab diese Emanzen scheisse langsam satt seit Ghostbuster. Was soll das, ich hab das Gefühl das sich ne Frau was behaupten muss bei irgendwas.




Nim mich...das beste aus beiden Welten


----------



## steel2000 (14. Oktober 2016)

Im direkten Vergleich fand ich den vorherigen Trailer besser. Ob es die Atmosphäre betrifft (Musik!), oder beim Thema der gezeigten Bilder. Im neuen jedoch wäre weniger mehr gewesen: Seit jeher mag die Handlung des Films bekannt sein, aber nicht, dass das Ganze eine persönliche Note für die Protagonistin besitzt. Diesen Aha - Moment hätte ich mir lieber für das Kino aufgespart. Da spielt auch die angesprochene Ungewissheit keine Rolle, wer die ganze Sache überlebt.


----------



## stawacz (14. Oktober 2016)

also rey war für mich " der" charakter der neuen reihe,,ganz starker neuer char.

in gewisser weise versteh ich ihn ja sogar,,das muss nich unbedingt mit sexismus zutun haben..wir fühlen uns halt gerne in den helden hinein,und mit einem weiblichen hauptchar können sich halt einige männer nur schwer identifizieren.hatte auch so meine bedenken bei daysie ridley,im nachhinein absolut zu unrecht.

hingegen der weit verbreiteten meinung fand ich SW7 richtig richtig gut.ich seh die reihe bzw den film auch eher als reboot um die serie in die aktuelle zeit mit heuem ansatz zu holen.


----------



## Evolverx (14. Oktober 2016)

Mit der Atmosphäre des vorherigen Trailers die durch die schlichtweg Epische Musikuntermalung entstandt kann der neue Trailer bei weitem nicht mithalten aber wenigstens gabs ein paar neue bilder zu sehen. Wird zeit das der Film endlich anläuft.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Oktober 2016)

Feynmann schrieb:


> Habe ich dass richtig verstanden: Der Vater der Heldin hat den Todesstern entwickelt.  Wurde nicht in Episode 2 der Plan für den Todesstern von der Insektoidenrasse (Name ist mir entfallen) an Count Doku übergeben.?



Jain.
Die Geonosianer haben einen Anteil an der Entwicklung des Todessterns. Vor allem beim Energiesystem.
Aber bei einem Mamutprojekt dieser größe, sind sehr viele Parteien und Individuen beteiligt.
Außerdem wird ja nicht gesagt, dass Gailen den Todesstern allein entwickelt hat, sondern einen wichtigen Part bei seiner Entstehung hatte.
Und das vor allem nicht wirklich freiwillig.


----------



## Flyolaf (14. Oktober 2016)

thermokles schrieb:


> Schon wieder ne frau als hauptchar, das ist doch ein Witz oder? Schon der neue Star wars film ist scheisse und jetzt wieder die gleiche leier. Ich hab diese Emanzen scheisse langsam satt seit Ghostbuster. Was soll das, ich hab das Gefühl das sich ne Frau was behaupten muss bei irgendwas.



Nicht mehr oder weniger als ein Mann. Ich mag taffe coole Frauen in Filmen, die genau wiesen, was zu tun ist, um ihre ziele zu erreichen. Milla Jovovich, Kate Beckinsale, Angelina Jolie und Olga Kurylenko alles starke Charaktere und mMn sind sie in guten Filmen zu sehen.  Manchmal sollte man seine Gedanken für sich behalten und nicht gleich jeden mitteilen


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Oktober 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, nach Episode 4, sollte jedem der Plot von dem Film klar sein.



Genau das ist mein Problem. Mal wieder *seufz* nur eine Nebengeschichte von Episode 4. Sieht zwar gut aus aber es ist eben, ähnlich wie bei den Herrn der Ringe Spielen, wo man nicht der Frodo / Aragorn Hauptgeschichte folgt am Ende absolut belanglos. Die Geschichte bringt die Handlung nicht vorwärts sondern ist einfach nur einmal mehr vom Gleichen. Und das langweilt nicht nur das nervt sogar, weil ich lieber wissen möchte, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Frullo (14. Oktober 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ...Sieht zwar gut aus aber es ist eben, ähnlich wie bei den Herrn der Ringe Spielen, wo man nicht der Frodo / Aragorn Hauptgeschichte folgt am Ende absolut belanglos ... das langweilt nicht nur das nervt sogar, weil ich lieber wissen möchte, wie es weiter geht.



Ääääääääh, what?!?!?  


Die zwischen Gimli und Legolas entstehende Freundschaft
Eowyn die möglicherweise ohne Meriadocs Hilfe den obersten Nazgul, den Hexenkönig von Angmar, nicht besiegt hätte
Der Truchsess der den Verlust seines Lieblingssohnes nicht verkraftet und damit riskiert, den anderen Sohn ebenfalls zu verlieren
Pippins Lied

Belanglos? Langweilig? Nervig? Ok, Geschmäcker mögen ja verschieden sein, aber (für mich) fühlen sich grosse Epen nie so gross an, wie wenn sie aus dem Blickwinkel verschiedenster Figuren erzählt werden. Aber ja, wenn man das Hollywood-0815-Schema vorzieht, das genau eine optimale Erzählstruktur vorsieht, ja dann ist der Herr der Ringe ein viiiiel zu langer Film, mit viel zu vielen Enden und viel zu vielen Nebengeschichten  Zum Glück ist PJ Neuseeländer und wollte dem Werk gerecht werden.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Oktober 2016)

Ist ja schon und gut und Hardcore-Fans können wahrscheinlich nicht genug Hintergerundinfos bekommen, egal wie sinnfrei und belanglos sie sind. 

Der Punkt ist, die Geschichte ist erzählt. Ich kenne den Ausgang. Es ist völlig spannungslos da irgend ein paralleles Abenteuer zu erleben a) man weiß, wie es ausgeht und b) es ist unwichtig, da nicht die Hauptstory und somit fühlt es sich halt irrelevant an. 

D.h. für Leute wie mich, denen ein Franchise völlig egal ist, die nur eine tolle Geschichte erleben wollen, hat eine Parallelhandlung halt unheimliche Nachteile.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Oktober 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist, die Geschichte ist erzählt.



Der Ausgang ist erzählt. Wir wissen, die Rebellen kommen an die Pläne und gewinnen dadurch die erste große Schlacht im Krieg. Mehr aber auch nicht.
Wie es dazu gekommen ist, wissen wir nicht.
Und darum geht es in diesem Film. Es geht um diese Gruppe von außergewöhnlichen Charakteren, die sich auf eine vermutlich selbstmörderische Mission begeben, um das unmögliche zu schaffen.

Es ist wie mit Saving Privat Ryan. Wir wissen, wie der 2. Weltkrieg endet. 
Trotzdem fiebert man mit dieser Gruppe von Leuten mit, die ein ganz spezielles Ziel erreichen wollen.
Wer wird sterben, wer schaft es, und so weiter. Genau darum geht es auch in Rogue One.


----------



## Flyolaf (14. Oktober 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ist ja schon und gut und Hardcore-Fans können wahrscheinlich nicht genug Hintergerundinfos bekommen, egal wie sinnfrei und belanglos sie sind.
> 
> Der Punkt ist, die Geschichte ist erzählt. Ich kenne den Ausgang. Es ist völlig spannungslos da irgend ein paralleles Abenteuer zu erleben a) man weiß, wie es ausgeht und b) es ist unwichtig, da nicht die Hauptstory und somit fühlt es sich halt irrelevant an.
> 
> D.h. für Leute wie mich, denen ein Franchise völlig egal ist, die nur eine tolle Geschichte erleben wollen, hat eine Parallelhandlung halt unheimliche Nachteile.



Wenn es danach geht dann dürfte ich mir keinen Film mehr anschauen. Denn von Inhalt her habe ich so gut wie alles schon mal geschehen. Die neuen Filme bieten für mich selten neues in den meisten Fällen wiederholen sie sich nur. Wenn wir ehrlich sind, ist das doch bei fast jeden Film der Fall. Es geht mir auch nicht darum ob ich es schon kenne oder nicht, sondern wie ist der weg dorthin. Da macht sich die Qualität eines Filmes für mich bemerkbar und nicht, ob ich es schon gesehen habe. Als ich Episode 4 das Erste mal gesehen habe, hat es mich schon immer interessiert wie sind sie an die Todesstern Pläne gekommen. Für mich geht mit Rogue-One ein wünsch in Erfüllung.


----------



## Batze (14. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Der Ausgang ist erzählt. Wir wissen, die Rebellen kommen an die Pläne und gewinnen dadurch die erste große Schlacht im Krieg. Mehr aber auch nicht.
> Wie es dazu gekommen ist, wissen wir nicht.
> Und darum geht es in diesem Film. Es geht um diese Gruppe von außergewöhnlichen Charakteren, die sich auf eine vermutlich selbstmörderische Mission begeben, um das unmögliche zu schaffen.
> 
> ...



Jup, wir freuen uns alle schon auf die nächsten 10 Episoden, bis hin zu Anfang " Eine neue Hoffnung".
Aber ok, die Lizenzen müssen ja gut Vermarktet werden.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Oktober 2016)

thermokles schrieb:


> Schon wieder ne frau als hauptchar, das ist doch ein Witz oder? Schon der neue Star wars film ist scheisse und jetzt wieder die gleiche leier. Ich hab diese Emanzen scheisse langsam satt seit Ghostbuster. Was soll das, ich hab das Gefühl das sich ne Frau was behaupten muss bei irgendwas.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selten so einen Blödsinn gelesen.


----------



## SpieleKing (14. Oktober 2016)

Bor ich freu mich schon, Teil 7 war schon geil und ich hab das Gefühl, dieser legt nochmal ein drauf =D
 Und jaa, ich meine das ernst, ich finde Teil 7 Top!!!!


----------



## Batze (14. Oktober 2016)

thermokles schrieb:


> Schon wieder ne frau als hauptchar, das ist doch ein Witz oder? Schon der neue Star wars film ist scheisse und jetzt wieder die gleiche leier. Ich hab diese Emanzen scheisse langsam satt seit Ghostbuster. Was soll das, ich hab das Gefühl das sich ne Frau was behaupten muss bei irgendwas.


Was hat denn die Macht mit Geschlechtern zu tun?
Nur weil im ersten Film der 1979er Jahre ein Man die Hauptrolle der Schwertschwingenden Typen die Hauptrolle gespielt hat muss doch nicht jeder Jedi ein Man sein. Und nebenbei war Prinzessin Leia einer der weiblichem Hauptrollen in allen 3 ersten Teilen.
Ich selbst wäre z.B. kein Fan von "Starwars the Clone Wars" ohne Ahsoka Tano, und diese Hammer coole ist nun mal kein Man sondern eine Frau, jetzt wo sie nicht mehr da ist schau ich das alles nicht mehr. Ich kann deine Emanzen Kritik sehr sehr gut verstehen, aber bei Starwars ist es Gegenstandslos. Starwars und die Macht sind Geschlechter Fremd.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Der Ausgang ist erzählt. Wir wissen, die Rebellen kommen an die Pläne und gewinnen dadurch die erste große Schlacht im Krieg. Mehr aber auch nicht.
> Wie es dazu gekommen ist, wissen wir nicht.
> Und darum geht es in diesem Film. Es geht um diese Gruppe von außergewöhnlichen Charakteren, die sich auf eine vermutlich selbstmörderische Mission begeben, um das unmögliche zu schaffen.
> 
> ...



Private Ryan ist ein ganz schlechtes Beispiel, zunächst finde ich den Film schrecklich, einer der schlechtesten Kriegsfilme, die ich je gesehen habe. 
Und er erzählt eine in sich geschlossene (fiktive) Geschichte, die während des 2. WK spielt (ein reales Ereignis). 

Und bei Star Wars Ep. 4 ist es nun einmal völlig unerheblich, wie sie an die Pläne für den Todesstern gekommen sind. Sie haben sie halt irgendwie und vernichten ihn. Eine Vorgeschichte, wie sie an die Pläne kommen hätte dann damals verfilmt werden müssen. Im Idealfall hätte man Episode 4 zerschnitten. 

Und was ist an Nebencharakteren außergewöhnlich? Es sind halt Nebencharaktere. Mag ja sein, dass sie toll ausgeschmückt und wirklich gute Charaktere sind, aber es bleibt eben der fade Beigeschmack, dass sie 2. Garde sind. Sie sind und bleiben unwichtig, da es eben nicht die Hauptstory ist. 

Der Filme kann der beste Film aller Zeiten sein (und ich werde ihn sicher auch sehen), aber diese Punkte sind halt unheimlich nervend für mich.

Und bei Star Wars ist es nun einmal so, es gibt unglaublich viele Spinoffs (Bücher, Comics, Zeichentrick usw.) die vorher, nachher, parallel oder wann auch immer zur Haupthandlung spielen. Sie alle haben diesen Beigeschmack halt eben nur 2. Garnitur zu sein.


----------



## Frullo (14. Oktober 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ist ja schon und gut und Hardcore-Fans können wahrscheinlich nicht genug Hintergerundinfos bekommen, egal wie sinnfrei und belanglos sie sind.
> 
> Der Punkt ist, die Geschichte ist erzählt. Ich kenne den Ausgang. Es ist völlig spannungslos da irgend ein paralleles Abenteuer zu erleben a) man weiß, wie es ausgeht und b) es ist unwichtig, da nicht die Hauptstory und somit fühlt es sich halt irrelevant an.
> 
> D.h. für Leute wie mich, denen ein Franchise völlig egal ist, die nur eine tolle Geschichte erleben wollen, hat eine Parallelhandlung halt unheimliche Nachteile.



Naja, manchen sind Handlungsbögen offenbar wichtiger als gut gezeichnete Charaktere, hat aber nichts mit Hardcore zu tun, sondern mit Gewichtung. Zugespitzt formuliert:

Wie die Geschichte ausgeht, kann ich Dir wohl bei 95% der sogenannten Blockbuster sagen, ohne den Film überhaupt gesehen zu haben: Das Gute siegt über das Böse. Der Rest ist in diesem Sinne ja dann - ganz nach Deinen Worten - belanglos und sinnfrei. Anders gesagt, wenn Dich das Schicksal der Charaktere nicht interessiert, brauchst Du den Film auch nicht zu schauen - wozu auch? Der Ausgang steht eh fest. Und übrigens: Warum sollte mich in diesem Fall bei LOTR Aragorns Geschichte interessieren - um den Ausgang der Geschichte zu erzählen reicht Frodos Teil...


----------



## Frullo (14. Oktober 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und was ist an Nebencharakteren außergewöhnlich? Es sind halt Nebencharaktere. Mag ja sein, dass sie toll ausgeschmückt und wirklich gute Charaktere sind, aber es bleibt eben der fade Beigeschmack, dass sie 2. Garde sind. Sie sind und bleiben unwichtig, da es eben nicht die Hauptstory ist.



Dann hätte man beispielsweise VI auf Luke's Handlungsstrang reduzieren können - was interessieren schon die Ereignisse auf Endor, zum grossen Konflikt zwischen der dunklen und der hellen Seite der Macht tragen sie nicht gross bei...


----------



## Flyolaf (14. Oktober 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und bei Star Wars Ep. 4 ist es nun einmal völlig unerheblich, wie sie an die Pläne für den Todesstern gekommen sind. Und was ist an Nebencharakteren außergewöhnlich? Es sind halt Nebencharaktere. Mag ja sein, dass sie toll ausgeschmückt und wirklich gute Charaktere sind, aber es bleibt eben der fade Beigeschmack, dass sie 2. Garde sind. Sie sind und bleiben unwichtig, da es eben nicht die Hauptstory ist.




Für dich mag es unwichtig sein wie, sie an die Pläne gekommen sind aber nicht für mich und andere denken vielleicht auch so. (Man kann nur für sich und nicht für andere sprechen) Aus diesen gründe ist der Film auch so interessant für mich. Nebencharaktere ist das Salz in der Suppe. Nicht umsonst bekommen Nebendarsteller einen Oskar für ihre Leistung. Das Zusammenspiel zwischen Haupt und Nebendarsteller macht es erst möglich, das der Film ein unvergessliches Erlebnis wird.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Oktober 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wie die Geschichte ausgeht, kann ich Dir wohl bei 95% der sogenannten Blockbuster sagen, ohne den Film überhaupt gesehen zu haben: Das Gute siegt über das Böse. Der Rest ist in diesem Sinne ja dann - ganz nach Deinen Worten - belanglos und sinnfrei. Anders gesagt, wenn Dich das Schicksal der Charaktere nicht interessiert, brauchst Du den Film auch nicht zu schauen - wozu auch? Der Ausgang steht eh fest. Und übrigens: Warum sollte mich in diesem Fall bei LOTR Aragorns Geschichte interessieren - um den Ausgang der Geschichte zu erzählen reicht Frodos Teil...




Nein, ihr versteht es nicht. Natürlich ist durchaus der Weg das Ziel. 

Der Punkt ist halt, der Hauptweg ist bekannt, vergleiche es mit einem Rollenspiel. Du hast die Mainquest erledigt und das Spiel komplett durchgespielt. Jetzt kommt ein DLC, der eine kleine Sidequest bietet, die lange vor dem Ende der Haupthandlung spielt. Viele Hardcore-Fans des Games werden diesen DLC sicherlich auch verschlingen, für die breite Masse kommt er aber einfach zu spät und bietet eben auch nichts neues interessantes, er ist langweilig, da nicht eigentständig und unabhängig. 

So einer Sidestory fehlt einfach das epische. Sie fühlt sich einfach belanglos, klein und unwichtig an, da ihr Sinn darin liegt eine Zusatzinfo zur Hauptgeschichte beizutragen. Sie kann aber eben nicht für sich alleine stehen.

Anders wäre ein richtiges Spinoff, das gar nichts mit der Haupthandlung zu tun hat, einfach nur eine Geschichte im gleichen Universum. Da könnte man selbst bei Star Wars einiges machen, völlig losgelöst von der Zeitlinie und dem Inhalt der Haupthandlung. Und das finde ich schade, dass das nicht gemacht wird.


----------



## Frullo (14. Oktober 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, ihr versteht es nicht. Natürlich ist durchaus der Weg das Ziel.
> 
> Der Punkt ist halt, der Hauptweg ist bekannt, vergleiche es mit einem Rollenspiel. Du hast die Mainquest erledigt und das Spiel komplett durchgespielt. Jetzt kommt ein DLC, der eine kleine Sidequest bietet, die lange vor dem Ende der Haupthandlung spielt. Viele Hardcore-Fans des Games werden diesen DLC sicherlich auch verschlingen, für die breite Masse kommt er aber einfach zu spät und bietet eben auch nichts neues interessantes, er ist langweilig, da nicht eigentständig und unabhängig.
> 
> ...



Hier hast Du jetzt genau die Gegenteilige Situation zu den Prequels: In Episode I-III war bereits bekannt, was mit den Charakteren geschieht (Anakin wird zu Vader, Obi-Wan zieht nach Tatooine, Yoda nach Dagobah, Padme stirbt, Palpatine wird Imperator), die Ereignis-Geschichte - also der Weg dorthin - war indes weitgehend unbekannt. Hier hingegen ist die Ereignis-Geschichte bekannt, jedoch nicht das Schicksal bzw. die persönliche Geschichte der Figuren. Und das hat dieser Star Wars Film den Prequels deutlich voraus: Die Geschichte selbst ist ohne Charaktere mit denen man mitfiebern kann nicht wirklich fesselnd: Selbst wenn die schauspielerischen Leistungen der Darsteller nicht so hölzern gewesen wären, wie es bei I-III der Fall war, die Figuren hätten trotzdem keinen dazu gebracht mitzufiebern. Hier ist es eben genau anders: Ihr Schicksal ist unbekannt - gut möglich, dass am Schluss alle draufgehen (was ich mir persönlich schon beinahe wünschen würde, hab aber Zweifel, dass Disney so viel Mut aufbringt). Also: Ja, am Schluss übergibt jemand Prizessin Leia oder einem Crew-Mitglied der Tantive IV die Pläne, aber sonst? 

Keinen blassen Schimmer - und das ist gut so.

Allerdings: Ja, ein völlig losgelöster Spin-Off wäre natürlich genauso begrüssenswert und vielleicht wirklich noch ein Tick spannender als Rogue One. Er müsste aber dann trotzdem noch irgendeinen Bezug zu Star Wars haben, um auch wirklich Star Wars zu sein.

Von daher die Frage in die Runde: Wie viel "Star Wars" müsste in einem Spin-Off noch drin sein, damit ein solcher Film noch als Star Wars durchgehen würde? Bräuchte es eine Referenz zur Macht? Zum Imperium, den Sith? Oder würden Locations wie Coruscant oder Tatooine und Rassen wie Toydarianer und Wookies sowie noch ein paar Droiden ausreichen, um einen Star Wars Film zu backen?


----------



## Evolverx (14. Oktober 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Von daher die Frage in die Runde: Wie viel "Star Wars" müsste in einem Spin-Off noch drin sein, damit ein solcher Film noch als Star Wars durchgehen würde? Bräuchte es eine Referenz zur Macht? Zum Imperium, den Sith? Oder würden Locations wie Coruscant oder Tatooine und Rassen wie Toydarianer und Wookies sowie noch ein paar Droiden ausreichen, um einen Star Wars Film zu backen?



Da kommen mir ganz spontan die beiden Ewok Filme in den sinn. Viel weiter vom eigentlichen Thema kann man sich denke ich kaum entfernen ohne den bezug zu Star Wars aus den Augen zu verlieren.


----------



## Enisra (14. Oktober 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Der Ausgang ist erzählt. Wir wissen, die Rebellen kommen an die Pläne und gewinnen dadurch die erste große Schlacht im Krieg. Mehr aber auch nicht.
> Wie es dazu gekommen ist, wissen wir nicht.
> Und darum geht es in diesem Film. Es geht um diese Gruppe von außergewöhnlichen Charakteren, die sich auf eine vermutlich selbstmörderische Mission begeben, um das unmögliche zu schaffen.



oder siehe Wahlweise Dark Forces oder Die Macht des Todessterns, im einem geht es um den Diebstahl der Todesstern Pläne, im anderen darum wie der Todesstern gebaut wurde und wieso die Pläne erst bei der ersten Mission in Dark Forces gelandet ist und dann später in der Anfangszene von EP4. Es ist also noch nicht mal so, als wenn es im EU schonmal das Thema gab
Dazu kommen noch die ganzen Kurzgeschichten die gefühlt zu jeder Person in der Mos Eisley Cantina eine Hintergrundgeschichte geben.


----------

